# Robobrew recipes



## Pup (11/1/19)

Hey guys, I’m new to the whole all grain thing but have a 35l robobrew and was wondering if anyone has a good pale ale recipe they enjoy? Do I have to change recipes to brew in the robobrew? Or just follow the same recipe from a biab system?


----------



## Neil Harvey (12/1/19)

Hi Pup, I have the 35l robobrew as well and found the Grainfather website great for all grain recipes.Have a look under the Brewing Community heading.


----------



## Pup (22/1/19)

Neil Harvey said:


> Hi Pup, I have the 35l robobrew as well and found the Grainfather website great for all grain recipes.Have a look under the Brewing Community heading.


Thanks mate, I’ll check it out.


----------

